# How my LIRR assistant signalman test went!



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

+1:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Congrats!

Best of luck on getting in.


----------



## sami18s (Apr 2, 2018)

Hey man can I please give me details about the practical exam I went today and passed written but it’s the written I’m worried about I have no idea what to study for please give me details if U can thank u


----------



## sami18s (Apr 2, 2018)

I mean the practical that I’m not worried for please


----------

